# Welcome Surprise Weber



## Roll_Bones (Oct 4, 2014)

After 15 years with my Weber gas grill (Genesis Silver B) I went looking for new grates.  The ones I have are starting to rust all the way through the sides, so I decided to replace them.

What I have now are porcelain enameled steel.  I found Stainless Steel grates on Weber.com. 
While shopping I also noticed Stainless flavorizer bars. I bought both the grates, the bars and 10 aluminum drip pan liners.

I have never seen any of these replacement parts in SS before.  Had I purchased SS to begin with, I might have never needed to replace them at all.
I am on my third set of flavorizer bars.
The grates were $40 and the bars were $79.  Seems odd the grates are less money?  Less money than the porcelain enameled ones.

Anyone used or purchased the SS replacement parts for their Weber gas grills?  I wonder if the SS grates will be more conducive to foods sticking vs the porcelain enameled?

Anyway, I guess i will not need any more parts as SS should outlast me?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 4, 2014)

SS flavorizer bars will burn out eventually from thee constant exposure to high heat.  They are much better than the porcelain coated ones. 

The SS cooking grate is a good choice.  I use a wadded up paper towel dipped in oil to wipe down the clean hot grate before adding the food.  They are durable.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 4, 2014)

what andy said, as usual.

my entire grill (10 years old or so?) is about to disintegrate into rust chips and ashes, but the ss grates are in excellent shape. they get heated to 550 to 600 degrees before each use, are brutally scrubbed with a wire brush, then wiped with a bit of veggie oil and they're good to go. so long as you don't rush it, they're as non-stick as grates come.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks.  Yes, I do preheat the grill before using. Well over 600 degrees.
I have been using non-stick spray on the grates for delicate foods.
Or if I just want to be sure nothing sticks.

So, I should find little difference cooking on SS vs porcelain over steel?
What about metal thickness?
The porcelain covered grates and flavorizer bars are very heavy.  I wonder if the SS will be as heavy duty?
I guess i will find out soon enough as I expect them next week sometime.
Just in time to clean and cover for the winter.  Maybe I get lucky and some warm weather returns!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 5, 2014)

Repeated expansion and contraction of the porcelainized metal causes cracking that exposes the underlying metal to moisture so it will rust.  Heavy duty is less of an issue than durability.  The SS is your best bet.

Living where you do, I'd expect you to be grilling year 'round.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 6, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Repeated expansion and contraction of the porcelainized metal causes cracking that exposes the underlying metal to moisture so it will rust.  Heavy duty is less of an issue than durability.  The SS is your best bet.
> 
> Living where you do, I'd expect you to be grilling year 'round.



Actually it gets quite cold here in the foothills of the Blue Ridge mountains.
40's Sat Night already.  With occasional snow.

Grilling usually slows here about now, but we leave the grill handy in case we get a does of warm weather.
We expect low 80's later this week so its still on.

The original grates are still okay and probably would last another 5 years.
But the sides are starting to show deterioration.
This has been the best grill i have ever owned.  I am thinking it might outlast me. With replacement parts available and a 100% aluminum box and SS burners.

Thats kinda why i bought the SS bars and grates.  Like I said before, the bars are the 3rd set.  The grates are original.
Thanks Andy!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 6, 2014)

The Weber I had was great but rusted out at the bottom of the body.  A sheetmetal hopper which funneled down to the drip pan was attached to the cast aluminum body.  The attachment rotted out.

I grill year 'round in MA but it's less frequent in the winter when you have to clear off the deck before you can make dinner.


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 7, 2014)

I grill year round here in Colorado too.  I've never let weather stand in the way.  

However, I don't barbecue (low 'n slow) in the winter, because that activity is more suited to hanging out on the patio tending the grill with a good micro brew at hand.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 8, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> The Weber I had was great but rusted out at the bottom of the body.  A sheetmetal hopper which funneled down to the drip pan was attached to the cast aluminum body.  The attachment rotted out.
> 
> I grill year 'round in MA but it's less frequent in the winter when you have to clear off the deck before you can make dinner.



Yes, the pull out slide that holds the grease dripping pan?
Mine is like new. Never had an issue like that.  But I also do not leave mine out in the weather like you do.
For a few years I put it away in my basement before winter.
For sure I would put it up with that type of winter!



RPCookin said:


> I grill year round here in Colorado too.  I've never let weather stand in the way.
> 
> However, I don't barbecue (low 'n slow) in the winter, because that activity is more suited to hanging out on the patio tending the grill with a good micro brew at hand.



I don't like grilling in cold weather.  I would rather use my oven and accomplish two things at once.
Cook and heat the house.


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 8, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> I don't like grilling in cold weather.  I would rather use my oven and accomplish two things at once.
> Cook and heat the house.



I do that too, but there is a distinct difference between grilling and broiling, even with a gas grill.  I now have a large enough garage that I can keep the grill there in the winter and just open the garage door when I want to grill.

I wish that I had the photo my Mom took of me 5 or 6 years ago, grilling on the patio in my rain jacket with the rain pouring off me.  I'm not as dedicated as some are, but I do have my moments.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 9, 2014)

RPCookin said:


> I do that too, but there is a distinct difference between grilling and broiling, even with a gas grill.  I now have a large enough garage that I can keep the grill there in the winter and just open the garage door when I want to grill.
> 
> I wish that I had the photo my Mom took of me 5 or 6 years ago, grilling on the patio in my rain jacket with the rain pouring off me.  I'm not as dedicated as some are, but I do have my moments.



Dedicated for sure it seems.
I have been known to use my weber charcoal grill for thanksgiving turkey.
But I usually clean and cover my gas grill for the winter.
Its under cover now but still outside the door.  So some warm weather like today is when i will use it.
When its cold, forget about it.

Oh.....Grilling vs broiling.  Agree about the difference. But I have some things that do very, very well in the oven and or broiler.
Ribs are one of those things.
Slow low bake, then make sauce with drippings and broil.  Brushing sauce heavily on them under the broiler.
Quite good actually and my wife prefers this method over slow cooked smoked ribs in the smoker.


----------

